
Popular crypto service MyEtherWallet hit by attack after Hola VPN gets hacked - sahin-boydas
https://techcrunch.com/2018/07/09/myetherwallet-hit-by-attack-hola/
======
somid0
Btw, Hola VPN is actually Luminati so it's a big risk for safety here
([http://fortune.com/2015/05/29/hola-luminati-
vpn/](http://fortune.com/2015/05/29/hola-luminati-vpn/))

